
Gitlist OS V. 1.0.2 – Gitlist is now OpenSource - LucasGatsas
Gitlist is now OpenSource. The Full SourceCode 
available on Github. : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SpaceG&#x2F;gitlist.io ! Have fun and let me know for issue : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SpaceG&#x2F;gitlist.io&#x2F;issues  ! Current Version is now Online v.1.0.1 The New Robost Source soon 
available. V.1.0.2 !<p>check the gitlist project :<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gitlist.io
======
stephenr
I've read this summary, I went to the home page and I went to the GitHub
repo.. and I still have no idea what this software does.

